# need a display box made



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm not much of a wood worker and the stores do not have anything that I like, I was wondering if any of you would be interested in making a replica of this box for me ?

the box needs to be 12 inches wide by 48 inches long and about 3 inches deep. The wood does not need to be fancy.

Please pm me if you are interested, I will pay for all materials and your fee, It will be for my swordfish bill that just got painted.










Thanks, Matt


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

I've been watching some videos and found a clarks hardwoods in Houston it looks like they have some very nice wood. I'm gonna try to make one myself.


----------



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

nelson6500 said:


> I've been watching some videos and found a clarks hardwoods in Houston it looks like they have some very nice wood. I'm gonna try to make one myself.


Go for it! You may want to consider first building one from inexpensive wood, just to hone your skills.


----------



## woodspirit (Sep 15, 2012)

nelson6500 said:


> I've been watching some videos and found a clarks hardwoods in Houston it looks like they have some very nice wood. I'm gonna try to make one myself.


WTG Nelson.... As OD says, try some cheap lumber first to get any issues in skill level sorted out. Lowes in my area stock oak and maple nicely finished in stock widths. IIRC there's a width of about 3 or 3 1/2 inches that might work for a try out case.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks for the pm's and advice guys, I found some 1x4 walnut today and got it cut and gonna glue it after I pick up the kids from school.


----------



## woodspirit (Sep 15, 2012)

Yup.... looking good so far. Looking forward to seeing the finished case.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Your going to like it 100X since you caught the fish and made the display


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Nice job....on the case..and on the bill...


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Spent a few hours today finishing the box and it turned out pretty nice ..... I think .

I also included the actual wind on leader that I made and the leader with the hook that caught the fish that the bill belongs to.

I want to say thanks to the many pm's and positive post to get me started on this project.

Thank you, Matt


----------



## woodspirit (Sep 15, 2012)

Man that looks good. What a great idea to include the hook and line that was used to catch the fish. That's what memories are made of.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Great job! Looks great!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

That turned out great. Nice job.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

woodspirit said:


> Man that looks good. What a great idea to include the hook and line that was used to catch the fish. That's what memories are made of.


X2!


----------

